# Granite in shower



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a customer who was told by a granite distributor/installer that they had concerns about installing granite wall panels. Each of the wall panels will be approx. 70'' tall by 48'' wide. The shower enclosure will be a corner unit so the other 2 walls will consist of a fixed glass panel and door (frameless). 
I think they are concerned with adhering to the wall. Am I missing something? Any thoughts?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

fci said:


> I have a customer who was told by a granite distributor/installer that they had concerns about installing granite wall panels. Each of the wall panels will be approx. 70'' tall by 48'' wide. The shower enclosure will be a corner unit so the other 2 walls will consist of a fixed glass panel and door (frameless).
> I think they are concerned with adhering to the wall. Am I missing something? Any thoughts?


What where their concerns??

Have another granite company come out who has done that type of work before.


----------



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

The concern is whether the granite will adhere to a vertical surface in large slabs. From my customer: _Apparently, the granite-guys perceive a risk in anchoring the granite slabs vertically at the walls_." In the downtown area where I live there are huge slabs of granite on the outside of several banks. Not a problem there.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

any good stone installer will tell you NO PROBLEM,


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

genecarp said:


> any good stone installer will tell you NO PROBLEM,


t
x2 never had a problem with it. 

That Graite company has probably not done that type of installation before. 

Call another company that has


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

it has to be done right hire another company usuallythey use mechanical fasteners


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

kevjob said:


> it has to be done right hire another company usuallythey use mechanical fasteners


 
mechanical fasteners?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

You could always go with 24" granite *tile*.
Just mix some thinset and slap on wall.


----------



## arconstruction (Feb 21, 2008)

*severe depression on this site*

Sometimes i wonder who is allowed to do construction , even more so who is allowed to give advice...........

To the mechanical fastner reply that person should change professions soon


To the person asking question about the granite slabs ..yes you can mount them on walls did you prep walls with 1/2" or 3/4" wonder/dura rock and screw it off every 12" then the installer will wet set them with one of many high strength adh. or cements..........


all the granite u see on buildings are mounted using stainless tab angle screwed or bolted, then adhesive as well then the small gap is caulked 

good luck and make sure that the butt slab joint has a thin bead of clear silicone on the edge before they push it up against the other slab........also use a good sealer on the stone ........u will be fine


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

arconstruction said:


> Sometimes i wonder who is allowed to do construction , even more so who is allowed to give advice...........
> 
> To the mechanical fastner reply that person should change professions soon
> 
> ...


Yes. This is what we English speaking folk call a mechanical fastener.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I have seen them do that exactly as described


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

send_it_all said:


> Yes. This is what we English speaking folk call a mechanical fastener.


:clap:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

genecarp said:


> mechanical fasteners?


bolts, anchors, nails, screws...ie NOT just adhesives.

:whistling


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> bolts, anchors, nails, screws...ie NOT just adhesives.
> 
> :whistling


 
CONTEXT :whistling


----------



## jpmo13 (May 27, 2008)

*Forget thick slab*

I would tell your stone people to get you thin stone panels (<6mm thick). We just used thin panels about the size you need and they were 10 times lighter than regular 3cm, no joke (about 2.2 lbs per sq ft compared to 22.2 lbs per sq ft). Much lighter, much easier to install. I would think your stone guy would be all for it. It would make his life easier and the install time would be less, so everybody wins.

Really is no reason to mess with 3cm anymore...it is heavy as hell and dangerous!

I only know of one company doing thin granite panels. PM me and I'll send you some contact info, if you are interested.


----------

